# Collapsed blastocyst - any real hope?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies

I had my frozen transfer today with a blastocyst. However,when it was transferred it was still collapsed. Last time,it had re expanded back to its original quality. Clinic said that they collapse and expand a lot but I'm really not hopeful at all. Feel its a done deal and I'm just going through the motions. Online research also seems to confirm this. 

Has anyone ever had experience of this? 

Thanks

Xx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi ya

I have no experience of it myself. My clinic doesn't even grade the blasts dpart from calling the good , average etc. However there seems to be lots of success stories with low quality embryos and if the blast expanded the first tome around and then survived the thaw it's a strong one and the fact that it got frozen to start with means the quality is good.!!  

The two week wait is so hard. The brain never stops playing with your emotions. Best of luck

Boggler


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Boggler

Thanks for reply.  I really do appreciate it.  I have to be honest and say that I hold no real hope at all.  I am getting none of the symptoms that I got the last time and think that I am wasting both time and drugs on this!!

Hope that you are well.  I am surprised that no-one else seems to know much about collasped blasts and again, doesn't fill me with much hope!

xx


----------

